# Fly Fishing in the Morning



## rip18 (Feb 5, 2017)

Fly fishing on a foggy morning...


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 5, 2017)

OOHHw Sweet shot , I can hear the whippoorwill ! lol


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes sir - mighty fine capture - love the soft tones and reflections!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks, y'all.  I was getting ready to photograph this gentleman (who is from Atlanta now), when he rolled up his reel & started heading in.  He went back out & cast a few times just so that I could get this shot!


----------

